# auto dynasty headers ?



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

anybody use these auto dynasty headers ? they come with cats and mid pipes for $ 335. ? is it me or sound cheap ? :smile2:


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

On e bay they have electric superchargers that give you 100hp for 50$


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You can try google-ing them for reviews but if you don't find anything for the GTO based sites, I wouldn't put too much stock in the reviews....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It doesn't sound good


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

saw them on amazon .


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

Qnko said:


> On e bay they have electric superchargers that give you 100hp for 50$


sure they do (wink,wnk) LOL ! :tongue:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

As an Hispanic friend of mine sometimes says, "lo barato sale caro". (Cheap things turn out to be more expensive)


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

They look to be about the same as OBX. I have a set of them on my 04 Z06
and the work quite well.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

coating holding up , no check engine light ? thanks for info .


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

They are bare stainless and still looking good after about 60K miles.
Had it tuned for the headers.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Remember, AlaGreyGoat's headers are OBX, not Auto Dynasty so I'm not really how that helps you, hoagie.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Even OBX are quite a bit more than those. What did you pay for OBX with cats and midpipes?


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

after the house taxes are paid for the year i was thinking about getting a set and seeing how they are made ?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

As to the GTO, I was comparing the pics. The OBX are more
expensive. Neither come with cats, those are small resonators
in the pics.

Larry


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> As to the GTO, I was comparing the pics. The OBX are more
> expensive. Neither come with cats, those are small resonators
> in the pics.
> 
> Larry


 thanks for seeing that. i can go to frozen boost.com and get there , wink wink, cats .


----------

